# Destinations Greece = GPSC Yachts



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

Everybody out there should know that the company calling itself Destinations Greece is actually GPSC Yachts. Why is this significant? Its significant because back in July of 2003 GPSC Yachts stole tens of thousands of dollars (at least!) from dozens of people who had charted yacht with them. GPSC then disappered and suddenly Destinations Greece, a company that never existed before July 2003, appeared. Destinations Greece has the same phone number, same mailing address, same web page, and same employees and owners as GPSC did. You do the math. Basically they ripped a bunch of people off and then changed their name at which point it was business as usual. If ever you find comments on the internet, on this discussion board or elsewhere, about GPSC Yachts (you''ll never read anything good, by the way) just remember that GPSC = Destinations Greece. Anybody who does business with these people is insane and anybody who hasn''t been ripped by them should consider themselves lucky.

Richi


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

Wow...we''ll keep that in mind. I went and looked and found a GPSC yacths website (http://www.wwmarine.com/net/gpsc/index.htm) looks like they are still advertising?? But they do not list ANY contact information. No phone number, no address, no nothing ! just a form to fill out on the web. I would NEVER trust an agency that I didn''t have an address and a phone number for.

There is a news headline from Cruising world.
http://www.cruisingworld.com/cw_article.php?articleID=1967#Scene_1 


In it it says that 

Alex and Agapi Kapsabelis, who ran the office for GPSC Yachts in Athens, have struck out on their own as Destinations Greece (+30-210-9850004/5, http://www.greece-yachtcharters.com and [email protected]). This company has contacted clients who’d booked through GPSC Charters in Philadelphia and is offering trips at "below-net prices" as well as deals on skippered charters, according to Alex Kapsabelis, general manager. 

If they were running that company I would want an EQUIVALENT SAILING CHARTER for no additional cost.

I think its B&#@%S%#T to offer trips at "below-net" prices. If they took your money it should be free


----------

